# what's your bird's name?



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i thought we could compipe a thread full of what our birds (not just tiels!) are called.

it'd be a helpful resource for people looking for name ideas 
maybe if it got big and good we could sticky it (unless a name sticky already exists!) 

so list your bird's names and also what you would name your next bird (just for fun!)


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i have: 
boy - Bjorn
girl - Ollie (used to be short for Oliver, until i found out she's a girl. now short for Olive.)

what i'd like to name my next bird:
boy - Solomon
girl - Marlowe


----------



## BengalFanatic (Aug 23, 2012)

I have...
Boy-Sammy
Girl-Sonia
Boy (I think, ha ha.)-Westley

What I would like to name my next bird.
-Sawyer
-Cadence (Cade)


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

I called my tiel Birdie and didn't change it because she was so used to the name by the time I found out that my bird was female.


----------



## RATTIE (Aug 28, 2008)

Girl - Precious
Unsexed - I will edit this when I find a name for it.

what i'd like to name my next bird:
boy - Galaxy
girl - Astrid


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Boy- Maverick

Next bird:
Boy- Scout
Tonto
Ranger
MacGyver
Carter
Sam

Girl- Penny
Charis (greek? for grace)
Charm
Samantha


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

My tiels are 
Boy- Echo
Boy- Eclipse 
I wanted both E names, i thought it sounded neat together 

I'd like my next tiel to have a video game bird name so either
Falco
Avis
Pidgey

We also have sone conures named
Boy- Link
Boy- Sunny
Girl- Lily
Girl- Zelda

A goffin called Taz 

And my sisters lovebird called Nippy "for good reason lol" 

My mom recently got a blue front amazon called Roxas 

Other pets: 
German shepherd named Renegade "Renny for short" 
Coyote Shepherd mix named Soldier 
Chihuahua min pin mix "ChiPin" named Montezuma, Montie for short 
Norwegian forest cat named Ashes
A goose named Duck
A duck named Goose
2 other ducks named Donald and Daisy 
10 guinea fowl that i've not named 
7 horse, mine is called Bailey.  
OH and a mini lop rabbit called Jamis

I have a lot of pets :O


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Our cockatiels names are Snickers male,Cinnamon,female,Snowflake,female and Oreo male.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

My female is named Hank. I would highly recommend that for a male

I had a few budgies:
Pickles
Michael
Coco
Chanel

And 2 dogs:
Weenus and Noah


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

My boy - Tony
My girl - Candy

If I ever get another bird (of any sort) it will be Alex


----------



## Nymphicus (Oct 11, 2010)

I've named my cockatiel Tilly, and my two boy budgies names are Bundy and Ozzie.

I won't be getting any more birds, or so my wife tells me. :frown:


----------



## RiverSong (Apr 13, 2013)

My tiels name was Happy ( like the dwarf) and my sisters was named Chulo (Spanish for handsome?) Both males. 
My budgies names were 
Simon (M) 
Rowan(M) 
Luna(F)


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

Our parakeets are:
(F) Khia, Kiwi, and Rue
(M) China, Sitka, Calypso, and Willow

Our parrotlets:
(M) Echo and Jinx

Our cockatiels:
(M) JJ and Denali
(F) Pippin


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Rocko is my only bird at the moment.

I've had three parakeets in the past: Tiki, Sunshine, and Grace. I only have pictures of Grace.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Echo seems to be more common a name than i thought it was!

I have Smokey (m). He was given to me by a friend, and was already 6 years old so i didn't want to change his name.

Echo - F. I didn't know what sex she was til i got her DNA tested, and wanted a unisex name that wasn't too common. First time my mum saw her, Echo was chirping and it sounded really loud in my empty spare room, so mum said "Wow, listen to the echo from her!".

Budgies

Chroi (Sex unknown)- Kree, Irish for "heart"
Argo (M) - originally called Jason, but didn't like it - Jason and the Argonauts, geddit lol?
Sky - (M) - just cos he looked exactly like a cloudy sky
Bob - (F) - Originally thought Bob was a boy and was called "Georgie porgie pudding-and-pie Bob" Don't ask. Decided that she just suited the name Bob and it was changed to Bobbitalulah, she's the only budgie i have left now.

Tarra - i used to have goldfish callled Link and Zelda! They're names i'd like to use again.

I would like to call my next tiel Moogle, or something final fantasy related. I'd probably change my mind as soon as i get my next bird though, i always do when i'm trying to find names that suit them!


----------



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

My tiel is a boy named Frisbee
If I get any more they will be:
Gibson or Takis -boy
Dewey or Sahara-girl


----------



## RiverSong (Apr 13, 2013)

RiverSong said:


> My tiels name was Happy ( like the dwarf) and my sisters was named Chulo (Spanish for handsome?) Both males.
> My budgies names were
> Simon (M)
> Rowan(M)
> Luna(F)


I forgot. I'm getting a tiel soon and probably will be naming him/her Archimedes (Merlin's owl) or Aramis. 
I love both of those names.


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

Loppy Lou- up until you i had never met another bird named Echo!  and yes! Video game names are great. 
Hmmm if i did Final Fantasy i'd choose Chocobo, Yuffie, or maybe Leon. Lol


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

I have just the one Tiel his name is Zippy - At first was not too sure if zippy was a boy or girl so I wanted a name that would suit both, Zippy is a character from a well known old children's programme called Rainbow and zippy was my fav when I was a kid .

The name really suits my little man as the character never shut up in the show zippy is the same also he never stays still for long he's always zipping here and there


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Tarra said:


> Loppy Lou- up until you i had never met another bird named Echo!  and yes! Video game names are great.
> Hmmm if i did Final Fantasy i'd choose Chocobo, Yuffie, or maybe Leon. Lol


I nearly renamed Smokey as Kupo but it didn't seem to fit and he's too used to his own name 

HysteriaUK - i used to love Rainbow as a child! Never made the connection with Zippy's name oddly lol


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I will just put some of our birds names down, we have got quite a few and it would probably result in a bit of a big post! 

Cockatiels (inside): 

Marley [F]
Oscar [M]
Speckles [F]
Shilo [M]
Kyra [F] not 100% she is keeping that name
Squirt [F]
Mishka [M]
Quinn [F]
Georgie [F]
Bio [M]
Levi [F]
Jack [M]
Luna [F]

And some of our other birds:

Toby [M] – Cockatoo
Bubby [M] – Cockatoo
***** [M] – Cockatoo
Keiko [M] – Quaker Parrot
Taji [F] – Green Cheek Conure
Leila [F] – Green Cheek Conure
Tookie [M] – Red-Collared Lorikeet
Keiba [M] – Indian Ringneck Parakeet
Charlie [F] – Alexandrine Parakeet


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

love all your names Renae! especially Mishka and Taji


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

Frosty
Annie
Cleopatra
Santa
Penelope
Elvis
Priscilla
and Frankie<<<<tiels

Phineas ...Boston terrier

Skittles
Lolita
and Zena<<<<cats


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Cookie -Male
Crash -Male
Cheerio - male
Ice cream -Female
Jellybean - Female
Jackson - male


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I name my birds weird names, usually because I name them after Transformers  

At present I have the cockatiels:

Jitterbug (F)
Bluestreak (M)
Mindwipe (F)
Redshift (M)
Alpha Trion, aka Alpha (M) 

and Archie, the green cheek conure (Sex unknown)

and a pending White Capped Pionus who will be named Bulkhead  

Then there's the dog, Aaerro (F, whippet cross)

and the Mice

Meenie and Miney (Both female)


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

Transformer names, thats so cool!!! I thought a couple sounder furmiliar lol 

Renae you have some great names!!


----------



## usilionpope (Apr 28, 2013)

My baby is Foghorn! Still waiting for a molt to see if he's male or female. earl:


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

JOE is my only tiel, a boy. 

other names for pets, my Goldfish are: Humphrey, Hepsiba, Skippy, Matilda, Mo, Dallas, Honey and Moon.
A Platy named Gingerbread, a golden Suckermouth named Sunny, Corydoras named Cory, Dora, Panda and Pamela, a gourami named Bluey, bristlenoses named Amber, Ambrosius, BDJ ( Big Daddy Jack ) pakistani loaches named Yoyo. Siamese fighting fish: Barbarossa, Maurice, Leonardo da Vinci, Orion, Napoleone, Sindbad, Galileo Gallilei, Octavius
I also named the wild birds which come to feed, a couple of galahs: Graham and Rosie, a couple of paleheaded rosellas Oscar and Lisa and a couple of rainbow lorikeets Lori and Keet.


----------



## Nicci_ (Aug 28, 2012)

I have

Tilly
Storm
Chase
Stevie
Aphrodite
Hades

I had a Clancy

I will name my next boy Alfred, and a girl, Trixie


----------



## rtvanzandt (Jul 7, 2012)

The boys
Herbie
Nimbus
Silver
Rayne

The girls
Amaya
Athena
Electra


----------



## Wollip (May 3, 2013)

my little one is Toki not sure if male or female
and i have a poodle monte python a dashond suzi que
once had two ringnecks bubbles and scribbles


----------



## Lovemybirdies (Jan 16, 2013)

For some reason we started to name our birds after my old Italian uncles ...

Theres Louie, Sammi, and Jack - they are the 3 amigos

Then I have a breeding pair - Solo and Luna

Our lovebird is Dally (named after Dallas Green, my daughters fave singer) and the budgie, Budge. 

We added a new addition, a lovely yellow heavy pied male (still in quarantine). We are all arguing about his name, I wanted something reflecting his lovely yellow colour, but it looks like it will be Leo.

We seem to have a really hard time with names, I like cute names, my hubby likes mythological names, and my daughter likes to name birds after fruit - getting a consensus is difficult!


----------



## bmcgowen135 (Oct 10, 2012)

For some reason i've gone with weather related stuff:

Boy (pretty sure) - Sunny

My previous birds:
Girl - Rainbow
Parakeet - Cloud (was blue with patches of puffy white feathers in his stomach, looked like clouds)

I'll post any future names for birds once i think of some


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

You already know Beaker  I never shut up about him  I named him in about 10 minute because the 1st thing he did when I adopted him was mouth on everything


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

And you know Skiddles.
She was originally going to be 'Tequila', but on the way home from picking her up from the breeder she was in a little box and every time we drove around a corner you could hear her 'skiddle' from one side of the box to the other. 

I really want a latino or white face cinnamon pied (you get my drift) and he / she will be called:
Shadow


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Male tiels:

Jupiter (Juju for short)
Moon
Storm (rehomed -- am still in touch with his current owner)
Solaire

Female tiels:

Freya
Gyspy
Astrid

Other birds:

Boris (galah/rose-breasted cockatoo)
Lily (corella/bare-eyed cockatoo, foster)


----------



## Infinity (Oct 17, 2012)

I have:

Stanley- Female Normal Grey
Connor- Male Pearl Pied
Biride- Male, Normal Whiteface
Freddie- Female Cinnamon

I am also getting a male cockatiel to breed with Freddie and naming him Glenn from the Walking Dead.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Bruno, the French Bulldog
Pipsqueak, girl budgie
Chirp, boy budgie
Kona, boy whiteface tiel
Mica, whiteface lutino and possibly cinnamon? girl tiel (girl because I said so)
Soon and yet to be named Crimson Bellied Conure. Name ideas are greatly appreciated!!!! (I will know the sex hopefully soon  )


----------



## ssbam1986 (Mar 15, 2013)

I have: Carmen (Female pied) Ryker (male pied) Pachuco "chuco" for short (male whiteface cinnamon pearl pied) and Lego (unsure of gender pied)


----------



## wilfred (Apr 19, 2013)

My tiel is called Joey, that was his name when I became his owner/carer/friend, not a very original name but I couldn't really change it without his permission.
I'm getting a hand reared baby in a few weeks so I'm going to have to think up a name, plus I wont know if it's a boy or a girl so a unisex name is probably best. I'm still thinking, I've got about 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

If I had kept my rehomed tiels' original names, Juju would be "Khazper", Moon would be "Chance", Gypsy would be "Princess" and Solaire would be "Lemon." It's all the same to them I think, but I like my choices better.


----------



## footxless (May 3, 2013)

my tiels named puff


----------



## Keeta (Jan 5, 2013)

Cockatiel called Chiefie

Late budgies called Rover & Rebeeka


----------



## 24pawz (May 6, 2013)

my daughter and I have 6 cockatiels. their names are pearl,jujube,Millie ,spaz,geo and Heinz .
I have a hahns and his name is Cha Cha .
Jujube was owned by a little old lady and he was named after the candy from years ago, and Cha Cha is a rehome and that was his name when I got him.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

kaia (female pearl pied)
Bijou (male whiteface pearl)
Maddie (Male dominant something)
I just got a female Lutino today, not sure what to name her.


----------



## caniche4 (Mar 17, 2013)

My Lutino female is Mabel, my newly adopted Normal Grey male is Bing. I also have 4 dogs, Willie, Annie, Sadie and Ziggy. Mabel is usually called Maybelline or Mebs, Bing is Bing-Bing or Der Bingle. I know, I may need to be committed!


----------



## TJSueBee (Mar 19, 2013)

TJ - Teddy Junior after my dad.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Hellena said:


> kaia (female pearl pied)
> Bijou (male whiteface pearl)
> Maddie (Male dominant something)
> I just got a female Lutino today, not sure what to name her.


love the name Bijou!


----------



## granny teil (Apr 25, 2013)

My babies are: Sam male wf, Ms. Kate female wf pied pearl. My Quaker parrot is chino. The budgies are Jax-male, Fleck-female, and smudgie. The finches are Foghorn and Ms. Pretty. The dogs are Pepe` Maxx and Rocky . The cat is Gurlfriend. That's the bunch so far.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

I do everything two syllable and ending in eeeee sound. Always have for my dogs, my foster dogs and my birds 

Birdies are Sunny and Shandy and Saki
Dogs are Maddy, Tillie, Rudy, Petey and Lacey

Previous Tiel was Sammy

Previous dogs/foster dogs were:
Pepe, Abby, Joey, Sophie, Vinny, Betsy, Sami, Petrie, Ramsey, Emmi, Riley, Andy, Quincy, Bandi, Bambi, Baby, Benji, Buddy, Cassie, Charlie, Cookie, Freddy, Frankie, Molly, Lily, Izzy, Gibby, Georgie, Gingie, Happy, Lenny, Lily, Loki, Micky, Missy, Phoebe, Posie, Robbie, Roxy, Sadie, Scottie, Sylvie, Sadie, Timmy, Tony, Butchy, Hermie, Wilmy, Huey, Herbie and Suggy


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

Budgie is Alex.
Dog is Jonah.
Cat is Bastet.
Tiels are Kevin & Jesse.
GCC is Elsie.

Previous rats have been: Egypt, Toltec, maya, Inuit, Louis, ainsley, Malachi, blazikin, Theodora (teddy), hamish, Douglas.
Previous tiels were: jack, maeve and kit.


----------



## Spaceflyer (May 16, 2013)

Greetings everyone. 
My Tiels name is: Anubis Jah
My girlfriends Quaker: Polly Molly


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Not been on for a while so why not join in?.. 

Birds...In no particular order...

Ziva, Abby, Denozo (NCIS theme)

Dante (from devil may cry), Truffle, Rooh (Arabic for spirit), Squall (strong gust of wind before a storm), Lemon

Jack & Sparrow (pirates of the Caribbean)

Sakora, Sasuke, Sai (naruto)

Quincy (bleach)

Niko, mauvey (she's mauve!), Kirby, blue (he's blue), trix (because he's always up to mischief)

Lil'washu (Tenchi muyo) (previously owned tiels called Tenchi and ryo-oki also)

Sydney and Jasmin (rehomes, prev syd and jazz so I changed them slightly)

Fuzzies - marmite (you either love it or hate it!) and Jasper

Lizard - spike (named by kids but he's got spikes! I think named after dinosaur in the land before time  )



Sent from my SK17i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## granny teil (Apr 25, 2013)

*cockateil names*

My cockateils are Sam ( wf ) & Ms. Kate ( wf pied pearl). My Quaker is Chino. The budgies are Jax,Fleck and smudgies. The Finches are Foghorn & Ms. Purddy. The dogs arePepe a shi-poo, Maxx a cocka-poo, & Rocky mutt.The cat is Gurlfriend. My next bird will cosby


----------



## CIROMAN (May 9, 2013)

I have my newest addition the twin tiels Sweety and Tweety 6wks.
Canary: Jackson 
8yrs old had him since he was 2 mos old.
African Gray: Cheyenne 
21yrs old. I had her from 2wks old


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I have a normal grey cockatiel named Kiwi. He's a total sweetheart 

I think another good name for a cockatiel would be Calypso


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Tweety
Pearly
Spikey 
Lemon
Sunny
Cloudia
Marshmallow 
Baby#1
Baby#2
I still don't have names for the babies


----------

